# Bell Ringing Across Europe



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Not sure if this is technically "classical" music, but Carl Haas featured it in his great classical music show, "Adventures in Good Music" and these two recent posts I did featuring the sounds of church bells might be fun to listen to. An emotionally powerful sound:

Europe's Age-Old Bells

Change Ringing in England


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

When I lived in Germany and in France, I was amazed to hear the bells ringing the hours. It was beautiful to wake in the morning to the sound of bells (luckily, I didn't live next door to or facing a church  On holidays, there would be special bell ringing that would last for quite some time. I missed the bells when I returned to Canada.


----------

